# WOW



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

That blue S3 from Shanghai is very beautiful...


----------



## RIDE79 (Jun 28, 2007)

Here: http://indianautosblog.com/2013/04/audi-s3-sedan-auto-shanghai-2013-72304


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

horry****


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Gorgeous- almost makes you forget no manual for US.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

brookside said:


> Gorgeous- almost makes you forget no HATCH for US.


fixed it for you


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Haha.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Wow, that blue is spectacular. Is it Estoril like on the S4/S6, Sepang, or a new/different blue?


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> Wow, that blue is spectacular. Is it Estoril like on the S4/S6, Sepang, or a new/different blue?


Not sure, but it is a spectacular color. Kinda gives a definitive image to the word "Blue".

What I can't get over is the the roofline..... looks like it takes up at least 2/3's of the A3's length.
Really nicely done when it could have turned out very awkward.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

brookside said:


> Not sure, but it is a spectacular color. Kinda gives a definitive image to the word "Blue".
> 
> What I can't get over is the the roofline..... looks like it takes up at least 2/3's of the A3's length.
> Really nicely done when it could have turned out very awkward.


Yeah, that's a good point on the roofline. I really think that is the key to the sedan's design language actually. It helps compensate for the (relatively) short wheelbase by elongating the overall proportions and making it look sleeker.

I know it's redundant to say but: damn, that color looks great on the sedan.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

I wonder if it will be an exclusive color for the S3 and you won't be able get it with the A3.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> I wonder if it will be an exclusive color for the S3 and you won't be able get it with the A3.


Just kidding but......"Shanghai Blue"?


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

brookside said:


> Gorgeous- almost makes you forget no manual for US.


no it doesn't.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

brookside said:


> Not sure, but it is a spectacular color. Kinda gives a definitive image to the word "Blue".
> 
> What I can't get over is the the roofline..... looks like it takes up at least 2/3's of the A3's length.
> Really nicely done when it could have turned out very awkward.


although the roofline doesn't look as sleek as on the A3 concept. I guess they had to make something with real headroom space for the production car.

Also, with the roofline stretching so far back, it leaves a small trunk opening that is useless when trying to load anything deep and tall. They might as well made the whole rear window/trunk into a giant hatch like a fastback.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Crap! I told myself I wouldn't buy another blue car, but it seems like I can't resist.

EDIT: From the lighting and photos it looks a lot like sepang blue.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Another shot. I'm really impressed with the attention to all the little things that makes this design so fluid. Very sculptural. It truly is gorgeous - it feels like an instant classic summation of all the properties of Audi's design language since they introduced the shield-type grille. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jalva025 (Apr 9, 2013)

What I am really curious about is the fact that the European Market should get the S3 something next January as spoken about yesterday. I wonder when the S3 would arrive at dealers in the US??


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

The best part about the S3 is the chromed lower front lip. It makes the car appear less bulky.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

*Sepang Blue Pearl Effect*

Found a photo that George took in 2008 or 2009?........of an R8 in *Sepang Blue*. Very similar color to the blue Shanghai A3 Sedan.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

brookside said:


> Another shot. I'm really impressed with the attention to all the little things that makes this design so fluid. Very sculptural. It truly is gorgeous - it feels like an instant classic summation of all the properties of Audi's design language since they introduced the shield-type grille. :thumbup::thumbup:


 yeah, but that grill shape has been copied by so many other mfg, like Ford, hyundai, etc. So the grill itself cannot by itself define the car.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

LWNY said:


> yeah, but that grill shape has been copied by so many other mfg, like Ford, hyundai, etc. So the grill itself cannot by itself define the car.


 *Nowhere in my post do I say that the grille alone defines the car. Read it again.* 

I don't mind a disagreement with my post- I do resent it when someone blasts away even though they can't comprehend the meaning of a sentence. Come to think of it I've seen you start this on other threads. You get my "Johnny Can't Read So Good So Why Does He Post So Often?" award.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

never really cared for a blue car, but man that looks good.... white or blue hmmmmm....... hopefully Canada gets some good colors, and not give us what they "think"we would like


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

brookside said:


>


 This looks like it's got headlight washers in the front bumper. If that's something we won't actually get in the US, I'd prefer if they weren't there for a cleaner look. Even the little things like the parking sensors ruin the fluidity of the front fascia IMO.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Fourtitude posted this pic of a TT on facebook..... would be great if this color was an option also


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

that looks like Sepang blue for sure. 

and i was just thinking the other day "ive never had a blue car and my S3 may have to be Sepang or Sprint Blue." IF i dont go with a custom color.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

No flat-bottom steering wheel?


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Chimera said:


> No flat-bottom steering wheel?


 I noticed the same exact thing as well when I compared the Blue S3 in Shanghai to the red S3 in New York. I am glad I am not the only one who caught that.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

brookside said:


> *Nowhere in my post do I say that the grille alone defines the car. Read it again.*
> 
> I don't mind a disagreement with my post- I do resent it when someone blasts away even though they can't comprehend the meaning of a sentence. Come to think of it I've seen you start this on other threads. You get my "Johnny Can't Read So Good So Why Does He Post So Often?" award.


 please let me know which part of the car significantly represents the Audi design language? 

Does it have the downcurving tornado line of the A4/A8? The wrap-around tornado line of the A1? The curved tornado line of the A5? Does it have all the other A series car's upward curving sill line? Does it have the kink at the end of the window outline that defined the Audi's of recent generation? Does it have the raised hood panel and covex/concave sheet metal that is so prominent in almost all the other Audis? How many other Audis utilize this much flame surface on he A3's side panels? Does any have the same fog light layout as the A3? 

This new A3's many design features are quite different from the rest of their line. The main defining design of Audis that is consistent through all its vehicles are the grill and ABCD pillar (even this look, as I indicated above, is not consistent)....plus LED light tube for DRL and rear lights (which of course is not unique to Audi anymore, given that their LED dotted DRL were thought of in the beginnig as an Audi thing by other mfg, so they went with trying to do something different (BMW w/its LED halo/eyebrow, MB with its DRL under the bumper)....that is until the low brow mfg thought it looked cool and don't care abt setting a unique identity).)


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

I generally prefer white, but that blue is wicked good!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Sepang Blue looks great on certain cars. I think this color fits the new A3/S3 perfectly. 
I can't wait to see this color with a "titanium" style package (black accents)


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I saw/sat in/looked over a red, A3 1.8T sedan in S-Line trim at a VW brands-only "show" of sorts yesterday at the Expo here in Hannover. Beautiful car; but what really struck me seeing it in person for the first time - in a positive way, mostly - is just how small it is! It really is a very compact little sedan, and the ultra-short trunk line emphasizes that - it is also quite a contrast with the hood. Played with the pop-up screen/nav a bit, everything inside is beautifully trimmed and assembled in typical Audi fashion. Back seat leg room no larger than the Golf 7 - my impression, anyway - possibly smaller. Great-looking car overall would seriously consider if back in the US, though if I had the choice and push comes to shove, I might still choose a Sportback. A neighbor has just taken delivery of an all-black S-Line of those, and it's pretty sweet.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

John Y said:


> I saw/sat in/looked over a red, A3 1.8T sedan in S-Line trim at a VW brands-only "show" of sorts yesterday at the Expo here in Hannover. Beautiful car; but what really struck me seeing it in person for the first time - in a positive way, mostly - is just how small it is! It really is a very compact little sedan, and the ultra-short trunk line emphasizes that - it is also quite a contrast with the hood. Played with the pop-up screen/nav a bit, everything inside is beautifully trimmed and assembled in typical Audi fashion. Back seat leg room no larger than the Golf 7 - my impression, anyway - possibly smaller. Great-looking car overall would seriously consider if back in the US, though if I had the choice and push comes to shove, I might still choose a Sportback. A neighbor has just taken delivery of an all-black S-Line of those, and it's pretty sweet.


 with a ultra short trunk, they could have just made it into a fastback that has a bit of an extended tail. It would be much easier to load things whose dimensions are deeper or taller than the trunk's opening


----------



## cooperrf (Mar 27, 2013)

LWNY said:


> with a ultra short trunk, they could have just made it into a fastback that has a bit of an extended tail. It would be much easier to load things whose dimensions are deeper or taller than the trunk's opening


 Amen! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

brookside said:


> Gorgeous- almost makes you forget no manual for US.


 Don't quote me on this, but that looks an awful lot like Sepang Blue to me. I drove that Sepang blue R8 that's posted above a bit, and the color in this pic looks really similar. 



Boosted 01 R said:


> Fourtitude posted this pic of a TT on facebook..... would be great if this color was an option also


 That's Samoa Orange. It's a color that comes on the R8 GT and the TT S-Line Competition (which is what the car in the picture is - it's our current long term loaner car from Audi). It's a really, really nice color in person and gets a lot of positive comments and attention. 

-Tim


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

This is Sepang blue, on the car I ordered on friday (but I went for daytona gray). 

Screw you on the A3, Audi. Im getting an A5 before you kill the manual on that as well.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

ChrisFu said:


> That rear wheel offset looks horrible.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> ChrisFu said:
> 
> 
> > That rear wheel offset looks horrible.
> ...


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Rudy_H said:


> Nothing spacers can't fix, however...
> it's not Quattro...FWD A5???


 What makes you say that? No quattro badge? I am not sure they put it on the S-line comp package with the blacked out grille. Plus this pic is from the euro market version, so maybe they have the same pack option on the FWD A5 they sell there.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

According to the 2013/14 order guide it shows all A5/S5/RS5 with the exception of the A5 Cabriolet which has the options of FWD Multitronic or Quattro tiptronic come standard with Quattro. ChrisFu I don't blame you as I am leaning more towards an A5 with s-line competion package with manual transmission myself.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ibis white ftw!


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

JOES1.8T said:


> According to the 2013/14 order guide it shows all A5/S5/RS5 with the exception of the A5 Cabriolet which has the options of FWD Multitronic or Quattro tiptronic come standard with Quattro.


 Yeah but like I said, thats a picture of the European version (hence the euro plate). 

In Germany, for example, they offer a FWD A5 with the following engines (all of which have the option of multi-tronic or manual): 

1.8L TFSI 
2.0L TFSI 
2.0 TDI 
3.0 TDI


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

ChrisFu said:


> Yeah but like I said, thats a picture of the European version (hence the euro plate).
> 
> In Germany, for example, they offer a FWD A5 with the following engines (all of which have the option of multi-tronic or manual):
> 
> ...


 Makes sense, might explain why I see a butt load of them running around here in Stuttgart with no Quattro badge or no badges at all. It's nice seeing the sportback variant as well, hell it's nice being able to see the whole damn Audi lineup to include the fugly A2. The new A3 sport and hatch are almost a daily sighting now since it's release. I am going to definitely miss this place when Uncle Sam sends me to my next assignment next June.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

JOES1.8T said:


> Makes sense, might explain why I see a butt load of them running around here in Stuttgart with no Quattro badge or no badges at all. It's nice seeing the sportback variant as well, hell it's nice being able to see the whole damn Audi lineup to include the fugly A2. The new A3 sport and hatch are almost a daily sighting now since it's release. I am going to definitely miss this place when Uncle Sam sends me to my next assignment next June.


 One thing everyone seems to forget is that the number of Audis sold that are quattro is a lot smaller than everyone thinks. The FWD versions of their cars are very popular. Case in point, the new MQB A3, where the majority of the powertrain configurations are FWD. I think that quattro is limited to the 2.0TDI and 1.8TFSI and each country receives some variation of auto/manual thereof.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Travis Grundke said:


> One thing everyone seems to forget is that the number of Audis sold that are quattro is a lot smaller than everyone thinks. The FWD versions of their cars are very popular. Case in point, the new MQB A3, where the majority of the powertrain configurations are FWD. I think that quattro is limited to the 2.0TDI and 1.8TFSI and each country receives some variation of auto/manual thereof.


 You are right. Especially in the case of the A3, I won't be suprised if the number of sales of the 1.8TFSI FWD is far greater than the 2.0TFSI quattro.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

VWNCC said:


> You are right. Especially in the case of the A3, I won't be suprised if the number of sales of the 1.8TFSI FWD is far greater than the 2.0TFSI quattro.


 I will put $100 on the table right now to guarantee that the 1.8TFSI will outsell the 2.0TFSI quattro by at least 3 to 1. 

;-)


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> I will put $100 on the table right now to guarantee that the 1.8TFSI will outsell the 2.0TFSI quattro by at least 3 to 1.
> 
> ;-)


You'll have to give us odds on that to make it fair


----------

